# Following a bodybuilders diet when you don't compete and are not even a bodybuilder.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

 I came to this forum today to get your opinion. 

A friend of mine has OCD. Everytime he gets involved in something he goes crazy. Its all he thinks about and wants to be around. Well ever since he started lifting weights, he keeps telling me that if we have pizza one night a week or a few drinks, that all his muscles will go away. This is a guy who spends 6 days a week and sometimes 7 in the gym. He keeps a food journal and never eats junk food. Its all stuff such as Chicken, Turkey, Eye of the Round, Salmon, Asparagus, brown rice, yams, whole wheat bread, greek yogurt, oatmeal, avocado, Tuna, Peanut Butter, cottage cheese and so forth. Along with Whey Protein. I try to get him sometimes to relax and enjoy his life and he says he can't eat certain things. I respect that but HE isn't even a bodybuilder. He keeps saying he just wants to build nice muscle and definition. Your thoughts? Is it silly for him to be so obsessive? Especially since he isn't even a bodybuilder? He has this fear that if he eats a hamburger or has a few drinks once a week that he won't build muscle.


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 2, 2014)

Live and let live. Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 2, 2014)

He may be unfounded in his belief, but there are worse things out there


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 3, 2014)

His reasoning is unsound, but adhering to a strict BB'er diet is not just for "real" BB'ers.  Anyone who wants to put on lean muscle and/or lose body fat will benefit from bodybuilding diet.  Bodybuilders are usually on the cutting edge of good diets.

He probably needs more rest days and I would go crazy without ever cheating, but I'm not OCD.  There are worse things for his OCD to latch onto.  If he's not hurting anyone, I say just let him be.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 3, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I came to this forum today to get your opinion.
> 
> A friend of mine has OCD. Everytime he gets involved in something he goes crazy. Its all he thinks about and wants to be around. Well ever since he started lifting weights, he keeps telling me that if we have pizza one night a week or a few drinks, that all his muscles will go away. This is a guy who spends 6 days a week and sometimes 7 in the gym. He keeps a food journal and never eats junk food. Its all stuff such as Chicken, Turkey, Eye of the Round, Salmon, Asparagus, brown rice, yams, whole wheat bread, greek yogurt, oatmeal, avocado, Tuna, Peanut Butter, cottage cheese and so forth. Along with Whey Protein. I try to get him sometimes to relax and enjoy his life and he says he can't eat certain things. I respect that but HE isn't even a bodybuilder. He keeps saying he just wants to build nice muscle and definition. Your thoughts? Is it silly for him to be so obsessive? Especially since he isn't even a bodybuilder? He has this fear that if he eats a hamburger or has a few drinks once a week that he won't build muscle.



So you're against him eating healthy, not drinking alcohol and lifting weights... 

here's my thoughts:  be his friend, support what he does and don't whine about your friend choosing a healthy lifestyle, I mean he could be smoking, drinking and doing drugs, right?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 3, 2014)

sent by owl


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm just curious how long he has been obsessive about his diet.  What brought on this obsessive compulsion?  He sounds like a borderline addict as well.  He probably doesn't trust himself to cheat thinking that he will fall into bad habits again.  He clearly doesn't understand that there are times when a good high calorie meal/cheat meal is perfectly fine.  Like after a brutal fucking leg day!!  Gotta make gains!!  Anyway there are worse things to be fixated on to the piont of OCD like actions.   Just tell him to go easy on the tuna.  Lots of mercury in most of those products.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> So you're against him eating healthy, not drinking alcohol and lifting weights...
> 
> here's my thoughts:  be his friend, support what he does and don't whine about your friend choosing a healthy lifestyle, I mean he could be smoking, drinking and doing drugs, right?



Actually Im not against him, because I am him. I am searching for opinions on how cheat meals and having a few cocktails can hold me back if I choose to indulge a little. 

For example, how much of a negative impact would a few glasses of cabernet have on my results if I work out 6 days per week drinking no alcohol at all except for Saturday afternoon at a summer BBQ? I'm not a bodybuilder. My goal is to build muscle, look toned and healthy all around. Im not looking to be the next Mr. Olympia but I do want to build muscle and be nicely cut. Think of an underwear model.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

No IM not against him living a healthy lifestyle, because I am him.

I am in fear that if I have a few glasses of wine one night a week that all my muscles will go away.  Why am I thinking this? I am highly superstitious you can say.

I am not looking to be a bodybuilder. I work hard in the gym cause I want to be nicely cut keeping my flexibility. I play golf. 

I enjoy my new lifestyle and really want to be successful at building some nice definition now that I've lost 100 pounds. And yes I do have a fear of getting back into bad habits so I stay away from them. I haven't had a pop or a candy bar in over 8 months . I eliminated processed sugars, fats, and carbs completely out of my life. I now get all my fats , carbs and sugars from healthy foods.

I keep reading that if you drink one night a week, it will ruin your gains. Does that mean that If I was to go out and drink some Cabernet, that all the work I put in the previous six days will be eliminated?


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 4, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> No IM not against him living a healthy lifestyle, because I am him.
> 
> I am in fear that if I have a few glasses of wine one night a week that all my muscles will go away.  Why am I thinking this? I am highly superstitious you can say.
> 
> ...



Is this the typical....  "I have a friend who...."   is it you or your friend that is OCD?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

It is me.

Is it true that one night a week of some red wine will ruin a weeks worth of gains?


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bro, live your life and have fun...


----------



## 13bret (Jun 4, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I came to this forum today to get your opinion.
> 
> A friend of mine has OCD. Everytime he gets involved in something he goes crazy. Its all he thinks about and wants to be around. Well ever since he started lifting weights, he keeps telling me that if we have pizza one night a week or a few drinks, that all his muscles will go away. This is a guy who spends 6 days a week and sometimes 7 in the gym. He keeps a food journal and never eats junk food. Its all stuff such as Chicken, Turkey, Eye of the Round, Salmon, Asparagus, brown rice, yams, whole wheat bread, greek yogurt, oatmeal, avocado, Tuna, Peanut Butter, cottage cheese and so forth. Along with Whey Protein. I try to get him sometimes to relax and enjoy his life and he says he can't eat certain things. I respect that but HE isn't even a bodybuilder. He keeps saying he just wants to build nice muscle and definition. Your thoughts? Is it silly for him to be so obsessive? Especially since he isn't even a bodybuilder? He has this fear that if he eats a hamburger or has a few drinks once a week that he won't build muscle.



Sounds like dedication. Why you obsessing over what he's doing. If you're really his friend you'll support him and not second guess him. Don't be selfish, it's about him not you. You want to get drunk and eat shit do it on a night he's not around.


----------



## 13bret (Jun 4, 2014)

Wait...I just read your secon post and realize you're not a bad friend. You are bat shit crazy. And not because you worry about eating burgers and drinking poison(that's what alcohol is).


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

13bret said:


> Sounds like dedication. Why you obsessing over what he's doing. If you're really his friend you'll support him and not second guess him. Don't be selfish, it's about him not you. You want to get drunk and eat shit do it on a night he's not around.



Yes Im dedicated. I Don't eat junk! The office put a box of Dunkin Donuts in front of me today and I haven't had a problem with them sitting 2 feet away from me all day long. I do support him cause he is me. That's right! Anyway can anyone answer my question? Is Red Wine good to have once a week or should I just stay away completely? Its just something I Have been wondering about. IM not talking about drinking a gallon. Sometimes I do like the idea of being able to have a few glasses of wine with a nice Friday night meal to reward myself for working hard in the gym. It would ease my mind I think.

Do any of you know of guys who lift and get good results if they drink once a week? Be honest please.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2014)

It's new to him, who knows maybe he'll decide he' ll compete next week. If he lives on a diet of cheese burgers and fries and lifts weights he'll never have that option.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 4, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> It's new to him, who knows maybe he'll decide he' ll compete next week. If he lives on a diet of cheese burgers and fries and lifts weights he'll never have that option.



Oh trust me he doesn't eat junk. Trying to get him to eat a piece of gum is like pulling teeth. He sometimes stares at it and then says "No thank you. I have to make gains" LOL


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Oh trust me he doesn't eat junk. Trying to get him to eat a piece of gum is like pulling teeth. He sometimes stares at it and then says "No thank you. I have to make gains" LOL



Well, chewing gum is bad for your teeth'

Are you sure he's the one with ocd and maybe because you're picking his battles, you may be a little touched?

no dr. but that's what one would say. Now where should I send the bill?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 4, 2014)

Your diet is not unhealthy.  Your mindset is though.  Its good for your body to eat healthy of course.  But clearly it has been taking a toll on you mentally.  You need to go have a glass of wine with your friends(assuming your not an alcoholic) and eat out every now and again even the most dedicated body builders take breaks and have cheat meals.  You need to find balance.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 4, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Oh trust me he doesn't eat junk. Trying to get him to eat a piece of gum is like pulling teeth. He sometimes stares at it and then says "No thank you. I have to make gains" LOL



He?   WTF, are you speaking for an imaginary friend or yourself?  Maybe a little xanax can help...


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 5, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Oh trust me he doesn't eat junk. Trying to get him to eat a piece of gum is like pulling teeth. He sometimes stares at it and then says "No thank you. I have to make gains" LOL



What happened to "I am him?"  We're back to "he."


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 5, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> What happened to "I am him?"  We're back to "he."



I am soooo confused!


----------



## PurePersian (Jun 16, 2014)

Seriously bro you have like 20 posts asking about drinking a glass of wine and a few beers. EVERY BB drinks or drank at one point. For obvious reasons like kidney and liver failure any logical person who is a BB wouldn't drink ed or eod. You need to start living your life and stop making drinking such a big worry in your life.
Either drink a few times a month or DON'T! Stop asking strangers what you should have your "friend" do. Your account is already imaginary no need to make an imaginary friend to talk about bro.

Good luck with your diet, other than the fact that you're over reacting keep up the good work! 100lb wieght loss is great stay healthy but remeber anyone who does any form of extreme dieting gives up sooner or later so find a sensible healthy diet that works for you. 

And yes you can drink and eat pizza, burgers and pasta I do a few times a month. I'm not saying drink 12 beers and eat a large pizza to yourself. But a few slices and a few beers on occasion are no big deal. Even a medical doctor will say the same thing. Find a sensible "MIDDLE GROUND" that you can keep for the rest of your life.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 17, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> I keep reading that if you drink one night a week, it will ruin your gains. Does that mean that If I was to go out and drink some Cabernet, that all the work I put in the previous six days will be eliminated?


It will not ruin your gains, but it adds calories for which you need to account.  125-150 calories per glass.   Just keep that in mind when putting together your diet and cardio program.  3 or 4 glasses of wine equals a good half hour to 45 minutes of intense (not slow) elliptical work.  That is, one extra session a week, just to offset your wine drinking once a week.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 17, 2014)

PurePersian said:


> And yes you can drink and eat pizza, burgers and pasta I do a few times a month. I'm not saying drink 12 beers and eat a large pizza to yourself. But a few slices and a few beers on occasion are no big deal. Even a medical doctor will say the same thing. Find a sensible "MIDDLE GROUND" that you can keep for the rest of your life.



Agree. Just like your body adapts to an excercise routine, your metabolism will adapt to a given diet. You need to throw in a curve every now and then to reset things.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 17, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> It will not ruin your gains, but it adds calories for which you need to account. 125-150 calories per glass. Just keep that in mind when putting together your diet and cardio program. 3 or 4 glasses of wine equals a good half hour to 45 minutes of intense (not slow) elliptical work. That is, one extra session a week, just to offset your wine drinking once a week.



Yes. A glass of wine will not eat your muscles unless your diet consists of nothing but alcohol. Look at an alcoholic's body to see what I mean. You do however have to include the kcals in a glass of wine just like you have to account for everything you put in your mouth. Remember the addage, "garbage in, garbage out." 

You don't need to obsess over your diet. Figure out what your macros should be and eat as close to them as regularly as possible. If you add a glass of wine or a slice of pizza above and beyond your macros once in a while then no real harm will be done. Or, if you want to eat pizza (or whatever), look at the grams of carbs you will be consuming then cut down on the carbs you eat from something else that day. Simple science.

FYI bro, you don't need to make up a friend and you may even piss people off on here by doing so. If its you that's drinking too much or eating a shitty diet then just man up and put it out there. You may catch hell for it but thats exactly what you want. The hell you catch will actually support and encourage your desire to change. There are a lot of brothers on here that have a ton of knoweldge and they are willing to help you out by sharing that knowledge with you but you have to be upfront and honest with them. Most people don't use real names on here so for the most part everyone is anonymous so there is absolutely no reason to make up an imaginary friend with the shortcomings that you yourself are plagued with -- be upfront, be honest and be helped. End of sermon.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 17, 2014)

I threw a curve today and had a small blizzard from Dairy Queen. My numbers though are all still below my daily limit. I still have 1500 calories to eat to meet my daily goal since I lifted this morning.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 17, 2014)

Help


----------

